# Cat had kittens and we're moving this week!



## laurelin (Jun 25, 2006)

About a month ago, Luna arrived on my back porch. She didn't seem to have an owner, but was in good health and very lovable. She made herself a home out of a crate and a blanket that my roommate and I left out for her and after about 5 days went by (and she kept returning), we started feeding her. From then on, of course, Luna "adopted" us and gradually settled in to the household. My cat, Eve, was not at all bothered by Luna's presence in the house (which was odd because Eve is very territorial) and seemed to watch over her during the day. 

Our lease is ending this week. Eve and I moved out of the apartment about a week ago leaving Luna with my roommate who had become very attached to her (and her to him...she never left his side!). Two nights ago, my roommate arrived home to find Luna had given birth to 5 kittens! (We had suspected she might be pregnant, but had no idea she was about to give birth! 

Luna and the five adorable, seemingly healthy kittens are doing fine. She gave birth in the back bedroom with no complications at all. She now has them with her in a covered cat bed that had belonged to my cat. 

We are more than happy to take care of Luna and her kittens for as long as possible. The problem is, my roommate has to be out of the apartment this Friday! How do we relocate them all without traumatizing them? And, where do we take them? My roommate is moving into a one bedroom apartment and I am in a two bedroom house with a garage. I had thought it might be best to constuct a small gated area in the garage and place Luna and her babies there, but will that be the best place for them? Or, will Luna be additionally traumatized being separated from my roommate (who she is very close to)? 

I would appreciate any advice I can get!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

> I had thought it might be best to constuct a small gated area in the garage and place Luna and her babies there, but will that be the best place for them? Or, will Luna be additionally traumatized being separated from my roommate (who she is very close to)?


I took care of a friends cat for two months and she didnt seem to be worried about being separated from her family. Then garage sounds like a good idea as long as it isnt to cold/hot. The cat i took care of ended up having kittens and a week after, the former owners retured and took them home, the cat seemed to adjust straight away without any worries. Although it may be different depending on the cat so i dont know :?


----------

